# my thoughts on 2.3.5



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

i have a working theory on why soo many people including myself are having soo many data issues with aosp compared to sense roms. 2.3.5 was an update meant for the nexus s line to fix their data issues on sprint. now i know the devs ported it but i believe if we could make an aosp rom based on 2.3.4 it would solve our problems. i know for a fact that before 2.3.5 was out i didn't have these kind of data issues.

any thoughts on this guys? could it be done? or would i have to run an older version of cm7?


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah from what i know cm7 is 2.3.5. it was 2.3.4 but not anymore.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> Yeah from what i know cm7 is 2.3.5. it was 2.3.4 but not anymore.


i know when i was using 2.3.4 aosp i didn't have these kind of data drops or 4g/3g constantly switching. it would also explain why sense rom users are not complaining since even the newest leak is 2.3.4.

2.3.5 wasn't meant for any phone but the nexus s.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Maybe so, but Cm7 is built off the source and 2.3.5 is the latest. I just think the kernel dev's need to step up their game honestly. no offense. I couldnt get wifi yesterday at all when i was running jdkernel


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

I have never had data problems with cm7 based on 2.3.5, nor have I ever had any trouble with jdkernel.

Sent from my HTC CyanogenBolt powered by CyanogenMod 7 RC1.7


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

orkillakilla said:


> I have never had data problems with cm7 based on 2.3.5, nor have I ever had any trouble with jdkernel.
> 
> Sent from my HTC CyanogenBolt powered by CyanogenMod 7 RC1.7


I've also not had any data issues with CM7 2.3.5.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

but many are..


----------



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> but many are..


I'm not


----------



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

never had any data issues with CM7 here either


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Think you're are exaggerating the amount. Really doubt any changes did to fix some problem on the ns would have caused a problem on the bolt. No data issues here either.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> but many are..


Seems hit or miss to me. If it was an actual ROM issue the majority or almost all would have the issue.

Also 2.3.5 being for the Nexus S doesn't mean it would cause issues on other devices since TONS of people with many different phones are running it with the latest CM7 version. All it added was a few features for the Nexus S but that doesn't mean it won't function properly on other devices as evident by the numerous people not having issues.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Im thinking there where different changes to 2.3.5 then just the voice fix.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Running cm 7.1.7 flawlessly. Even gets an amazing GPS lock once I did the work around. Running better then any aosp rom I have ever used. Voice and data have been very strong. Same with wifi.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> Running cm 7.1.7 flawlessly. Even gets an amazing GPS lock once I did the work around. Running better then any aosp rom I have ever used. Voice and data have been very strong. Same with wifi.


*Sigh* now if only the network location worked properly. I'm sick of having to change my weather widget location manually.

Note to widget...I am NOT in Duluth!!!!


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

The only issue I have on CM7 that relates to data is that sometimes I don't connect to google servers. Besides that it has been as quick to hand off and lock as any sense rom I have run on this phone. I am still trying to figure out the google server issue. It seems hit or miss, and it didn't start happening until about two weeks ago. I still have data, but the icons are a different color, and it won't connect to the android market, gmail, etc. Not a big deal though, as even when it does happen I rarely have it last more than a minute, and a reboot will always fix it.


----------



## cbizzle (Jul 19, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> but many are..


+1, mine is hit & miss. The latest leak allow me to call & text on or network extender (2 other stock phones in house can't) but my 4g drops in and out. Maybe I'll try downgrading the lte radio


----------



## pmdied (Jun 24, 2011)

"Mustang302LX said:


> *Sigh* now if only the network location worked properly. I'm sick of having to change my weather widget location manually.
> 
> Note to widget...I am NOT in Duluth!!!!


+1 
I just toggle wifi but it's no fix.
Side note: what settings should wifi scan be if the values go from 0-500?


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, 2.3.6 is out now, so maybe when CM7 is updated to it, some of these issues will disappear.


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

On cm7 and I have the OPs network issues too... here in NYC I'm constantly getting stuck on 3g, or losing data altogether until a reboot or airplane toggle. I have no idea what the culprit is, but I really don't want to have to go back to a sense rom ... but I don't think I have much of a choice


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

pmdied said:


> +1
> I just toggle wifi but it's no fix.
> Side note: what settings should wifi scan be if the values go from 0-500?


I set mine to 300


----------



## pmdied (Jun 24, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> I set mine to 300


Thanks.


----------



## Quantify (Jun 30, 2011)

phooky said:


> On cm7 and I have the OPs network issues too... here in NYC I'm constantly getting stuck on 3g, or losing data altogether until a reboot or airplane toggle. I have no idea what the culprit is, but I really don't want to have to go back to a sense rom ... but I don't think I have much of a choice


This is an NYC issue. I have data stability issues in midtown that I don't have at all in suburban NJ. New radios help a bit, but sense roms aren't any better.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## musicnet356 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm thinking that the people that are having connection or data issues might have them fixed by updating their radio. Just a thought.


----------



## pmdied (Jun 24, 2011)

"Quantify said:


> This is an NYC issue. I have data stability issues in midtown that I don't have at all in suburban NJ. New radios help a bit, but sense roms aren't any better.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Good to know. Mine was acting all retarded today in NYC until I left and got back to Jersey.


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

Troll


----------



## cvance090685 (Jul 27, 2011)

I am having data problems with ASOP roms, CM7 and OMFGB. It sucks because I love the ASOP experience much more than the sense roms. I have the latest radios, and I have no idea what is going on for me. My data, 4g, will just randomly drop and reconnect.


----------



## pmdied (Jun 24, 2011)

"cvance090685 said:


> I am having data problems with ASOP roms, CM7 and OMFGB. It sucks because I love the ASOP experience much more than the sense roms. I have the latest radios, and I have no idea what is going on for me. My data, 4g, will just randomly drop and reconnect.


Where are you located? I had those issues in NYC yesterday and they eventually went away. There's a good chance its network and not rom related ...


----------



## cvance090685 (Jul 27, 2011)

pmdied said:


> Where are you located? I had those issues in NYC yesterday and they eventually went away. There's a good chance its network and not rom related ...


I am located in New Orleans, and I wish it was a temporary network issue, but I have been having random data disconnects ever since I switched from a sense based rom to an ASOP rom. I have no explanation for what causes it. My phone will lose its 4g symbol and hang at voice service only for a few seconds, and 4g will pop back on. When I switch back to a sense rom, the data issues disappear completely.


----------



## CheetahHeel (Jun 11, 2011)

I can confirm that from another New Orleanian. No problems with 4g on BAMF.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

as i stated in another thread, liquid confirmed that the aosp roms have dodgy 4g do to the RIL. on sense i do not have the data drops and the 4g/3g hand offs are instantaneous.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> as i stated in another thread, liquid confirmed that the aosp roms have dodgy 4g do to the RIL. on sense i do not have the data drops and the 4g/3g hand offs are instantaneous.


I would expect this.


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

Sense Roms are built by people who are paid to develop the phones and are tested quite extensively. AOSP roms are built by people in their spare time. If it is that problematic for you switch to sense until the AOSP roms are out of releasce candidate/nightly stage.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

"jolness said:


> Sense Roms are built by people who are paid to develop the phones and are tested quite extensively. AOSP roms are built by people in their spare time. If it is that problematic for you switch to sense until the AOSP roms are out of releasce candidate/nightly stage.


I'm pretty sure team bamf isn't paid to make their roms they do it cause they love sense/android


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

"Agt Studly said:


> I'm pretty sure team bamf isn't paid to make their roms they do it cause they love sense/android


Yes but bamf didnt have to write their RIL from scratch. The guys who got LTE working on the AOSP roms had a lot more work to do from that standpoint

Sent from my AOSP'd ADR6400L


----------



## android_michael (Jun 7, 2011)

The asop roms had to be patched from the froyo ril to work. Slayer and Xoomdev spent many many hours backwards porting the ril to work. NO one has dealt with lte before. HTC hasn't released a gingerbread rom that is official therefore there isn't any source code for these roms. So to the dude that said kernel devs need to step up their game, do research before you bash the guys taking time to make your phone work. They are working with what they have available. If something doesn't work for your phone/area don't use it. Android does not support LTE natively these devs did a ton of work so far to get this phone to where it is. Seeing that this IS the only phone with Lte that has asop working the boys did a great job. I deal with asop not working at my house but that is Verizons fault on a bad signal not the devs fault. Use the roms that work for you or deal with the problems that may come about, they all have the beginning statement use at your own risk no one said its perfect.


----------



## rufflez2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

While I admit the 3g/4g icons go in and out occassionally, ihavent had any missed emails or data blips when my phone is actually trying to transmit data. I think it has to donors with trying to ping the towers more frequently than it should. I have yet to get a failed download of a full Sense based rom (well over 100mb) while running cm7. I think its a non issue that you think there is because the icons go in and out. When it locks, it doesn't drop the signal.


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

I am thankful everyday to everyone who made AOSP happen on the mecha

Sent from my AOSP'd ADR6400L


----------

